# Taking colofac mebeverine with imodium (pretty new to this!)



## liveforever (Jul 30, 2015)

Hi there

The doctor's had me on a low FODMAP diet for the past few months to try and help my gut (often needing the toilet with absolutely no warning, generally IBS-D, stomach cramp etc)

A few weeks ago he prescribed me imodium and told me that when my gut had pretty much decided on constipation or diarrhea I could then treat it with laxatives or imodium.

Well I went down the D path and so the other night, when it was pretty bad, I started taking imodium. The next day it was really bad so over the course of the day I must've had 8 pills in 24 hours - a long with my 2 mebeverine.

The next day as luck was had it I was in agony constipated!

I don't know whether I should be taking imodium steadily, just when the symptoms are super bad compared to their "norm" - which is bad, and whether I should continue to take the anti-spasmodic mebeverine alongside the imodium.

I am new to all this pill popping and any advice would be great, because in the months since I started seeing the doctor I would say the symptoms have either changed so little I can't really tell, or not at all.

Thanks a lot


----------



## shelivin (Aug 8, 2013)

hi i also have ibs-d female 36 from uk ive had it for 6yr now and doctors dont have a clue n trust me ive seen so many had all the tests/scans etc. if you are mostly havinng dioreha then i sugest you take 2 x imodioum 1hr after eating breakfast you should be taking mebreverine 3x a day 20 mins before breakfast ,lunch and dinner. try to eat as plain as posible and i find the more liquid i drink the less effective the imodioum is be each to there own. it is very difficult to find what works for you at first and ibs-d is so unpredictable and what works one week wont the next. if you dont need to leave the house then dont take imodium give your body a rest. you really shoudnt be taking more than 6 imodium in 1 day and it will affect the next few days constipating you so try to stick with 2 on a morning they take bout 2hrs to work so dont worry and take more straight away. i also take amptytriptyline after reserch on this forum and it also helps alot with ibs-d and the anxiety it gives you. hope this helps a little!


----------

